# Five Years of Valentine's Roses - Now Available in the Shop!



## Justin (Feb 14, 2018)

Help us spread the love today on The Bell Tree with our fifth annual Valentine's Rose lovey-dovey-fun-fest by sending one to your favourite special TBTer! Just head on over to the TBT Shop right now to purchase a special Valentine's Rose at just 49 Bells for a limited time. Be sure to gift it too as you must spread the love by sending the item to someone else -- you can't display a rose purchased by yourself.

As always, all of the historic roses from past years are returning and will be visible now for a limited time.

Please note that on Wednesday, February 21st the roses will disappear once again until next year. Just like actual love, our roses here at The Bell Tree are only temporary. 

_P.S: In the past, there was a nasty glitch where if you deactivated a rose (rather than just hide), it became permanently hidden. We *think* it's fixed now and you shouldn't be able to break them but it is a possibility still -- so be careful!_


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2018)

finally get to see my fav collectible <3



Justin said:


> just 49 Bells



I hope you'll all be happy just getting meaningful sentiments this year


----------



## dedenne (Feb 14, 2018)

Wow.... temporary love
Nice either way xD


----------



## Rose (Feb 14, 2018)

That lemon smiley has the most unique cryptic quality and I'll never understand. Anyway, yay!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 14, 2018)

Damn you staff.  Can't you see I was trying my hardest to not be broke?  Lol.


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentine's day everyone <33


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 14, 2018)

The lovely flowers are back! Happy Valentine's y'all. <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy V-day guys!!!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentines everyone! Hope you all get to spend it with someone (or some animal!) you love!


----------



## Antonio (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy valentine day! Send me some flowers cause mamas lonely.


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2018)

Justin's sig is precious because it was made by mog. 

I wish I could afford a few to gift, but I'm broke lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah, HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 14, 2018)

happy v-day everyone!


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 14, 2018)

my reaction before i read this: oh wow imma buy one and display it! : goes to shop :

my reaction now: oh darn


----------



## Antonio (Feb 14, 2018)

I've spent 245 tbt for these collectibles. What is wrong with me! This is a scam I tell ya,
 a scan!


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 14, 2018)

Can I give the forums itself a rose for getting its **** together finally


----------



## Chicha (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone! Hope you all get that discounted chocolate afterward!


----------



## ivorystar (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentine's day! I bought the roses but it's not coming up....help?


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 14, 2018)

ivorystar said:


> Happy Valentine's day! I bought the roses but it's not coming up....help?



As far as I know: The roses only show up if you gift them to someone. You can only own a rose yourself 
when someone gift you a rose.


----------



## ivorystar (Feb 14, 2018)

Perry Berry said:


> As far as I know: The roses only show up if you gift them to someone. You can only own a rose yourself
> when someone gift you a rose.



Thank you!


----------



## allainah (Feb 14, 2018)

Ooo cute. Happy valentine?s day!
it?s also my tbt anniversary. 
which prob makes me look like a loser since i was most likely playing acnl all day gshshf


----------



## Mr. Cat (Feb 14, 2018)

Any other lonely people out there who aren't well liked or have any friends on TBT? I bought 2 roses and didn't realize you had to give them away. If anybody wants to exchage send me a message


----------



## Laureline (Feb 14, 2018)

So if you receive one it only displays till that date? Then what happens? Does it turn into a mitten? Kinda a shame since the rose is so pretty.

I still kinda want one even if they are temporary o:


----------



## Minto (Feb 14, 2018)

I bought a rose without knowing you need to gift it to someone, so if anyone wants to trade roses or something just send a pm or something


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 14, 2018)

Lykaios said:


> So if you receive one it only displays till that date? Then what happens? Does it turn into a mitten? Kinda a shame since the rose is so pretty.
> 
> I still kinda want one even if they are temporary o:



They stay hidden in your inventory until next year.


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 14, 2018)

oh i have to send it. guess i'll choose some random person :/


----------



## arbra (Feb 14, 2018)

I need someone to trade a valentines rose with please.

edit: someone found, thanks


----------



## Laureline (Feb 14, 2018)

arbra said:


> I need someone to trade a valentines rose with please.


I'll trade with you.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 14, 2018)

Always loved the look of these!! 

Happy Valentines Day TBT <3


----------



## arbra (Feb 14, 2018)

Lykaios said:


> I'll trade with you.



Awesome, thanks, sending your way now


----------



## Laureline (Feb 14, 2018)

arbra said:


> Awesome, thanks, sending your way now



No problem, thanks for trading. ^.^


----------



## mogyay (Feb 14, 2018)

YAY VALENTINE ROSES i felt rly happy waking up with some from my friends i'm truly blessed omg


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 14, 2018)

anyone want to exchange? :/


----------



## Sherbet (Feb 14, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> anyone want to exchange? :/



aye i can trade if you want


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 14, 2018)

Sherbet said:


> aye i can trade if you want



sure


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh no, the roses are sold out, I gotta wait for a restock.


----------



## HHoney (Feb 14, 2018)

I bought two roses... only shows one.

The one that is showing says I can?t send to anyone.

Worst. Valentines. Day. Ever!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Feb 14, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> Any other lonely people out there who aren't well liked or have any friends on TBT? I bought 2 roses and didn't realize you had to give them away. If anybody wants to exchage send me a message



I still have one left. I'll gift it to somebody who also hasn't gotten anything from anbody on TBT or in real life cuz I feel pretty bummed today and would love to cheer somebody else who also feels like this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny from tiger said:


> my reaction before i read this: oh wow imma buy one and display it! : goes to shop :
> 
> my reaction now: oh darn



Exactly, lol. Do you still need one?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 14, 2018)

I have 2 roses, who wants some?


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 14, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> I still have one left. I'll gift it to somebody who also hasn't gotten anything from anbody on TBT or in real life cuz I feel pretty bummed today and would love to cheer somebody else who also feels like this.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



sure lol ill give u one too if u want


----------



## hamster (Feb 15, 2018)

i love themm


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 15, 2018)

Happy Valentines Day!

I?m a day late


----------



## KittyBoton (Feb 16, 2018)

*I don't see them T-T*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 16, 2018)

KittyBoton said:


> *I don't see them T-T*



They're only available for one day, Valentine's Day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2018)

Justin said:


> Just like actual love, our roses here at The Bell Tree are only temporary.



Ty Justin for lifting my spirits higher than heaven itself <3


----------



## amazonevan19 (Feb 17, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They're only available for one day, Valentine's Day.



 am I misunderstanding the OP then? It says they'd be available until the 22nd. Or is that how long they'll be displayable?


----------



## dedenne (Feb 17, 2018)

amazonevan19 said:


> am I misunderstanding the OP then? It says they'd be available until the 22nd. Or is that how long they'll be displayable?



I think that's how long they'll be displayable


----------



## piske (Feb 17, 2018)

This will always be my favorite collectible <3


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Feb 18, 2018)

There should be a joke collectible where it's just a withered valentines rose, could gift em to people who didn't get a rose (but only after all the normal roses disappear)

?ω?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2018)

So the 21st was two days ago but we all still have our roses...

Maybe this love will stick around for just a bit longer ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So the 21st was two days ago but we all still have our roses...
> 
> Maybe this love will stick around for just a bit longer ^^



except that they mess up my lineup and im too lazy to hide them XD


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 24, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So the 21st was two days ago but we all still have our roses...
> 
> Maybe this love will stick around for just a bit longer ^^



awww man, this is why you shouldn't publicly mention whenever we've got something good, bc then the admins will take it away... ;A;
and you've been here long enuf to know better... 
smh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 25, 2018)

I already miss them. =[


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2018)

King Dorado said:


> awww man, this is why you shouldn't publicly mention whenever we've got something good, bc then the admins will take it away... ;A;
> and you've been here long enuf to know better...
> smh



Idk man, love aint v good anyways sooo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idk man, love aint v good anyways sooo



Hey, at least you've still got the love of your friends, right?


----------



## Mr. Cat (Feb 27, 2018)

I've wasted all my bells on temporary roses I couldn't even use and a failed title color change (I was trying out different colors and my toddler bumped me and made me accidentally click submit before I was finished typing). I am the sad.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 27, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> I've wasted all my bells on temporary roses I couldn't even use and a failed title color change (I was trying out different colors and my toddler bumped me and made me accidentally click submit before I was finished typing). I am the sad.



_PAT, PAT_

I know how you feel, Mister Kitty. It's sooo tempting to buy them roses.....


----------

